# Thickening Liquid Soap with HEC



## soaplady25 (Jun 6, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience with using HEC as a thickener? Do you know if Natrosol B grade can be used to thicken liquid soap?


----------



## Dorymae (Jun 6, 2015)

Quite honestly I haven't used it myself, but I do know it is useful for shampoos and body washes. 

That said, I had to look up the other grade ( I didn't know it existed). 

Personally I would stick to the cosmetic grade. The other is used as a paint thickener and I couldn't find a MSDS on it. 

Especially if other people use your soap, you want to be absolutely sure that nothing in your product could be harmful.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 6, 2015)

I find the modified HEC much easier to use. It will blend in easier than HEC. Both will thicken very well and I suggest you start with the lowest recommended amount to start with. I have ended up with wallpaper paste when using the higher percentage in the beginning of my LS making days
http://www.makingcosmetics.com/HE-Cellulose-Modified_p_310.html


----------



## soaplady25 (Jun 6, 2015)

Is Natrosol B safe to use on the skin. That is what I used, it came out very thick but kind of has a little bit of tapioca look to it. Not sure if I should throw this away or use it for something else.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 6, 2015)

soaplady25 said:


> Is Natrosol B safe to use on the skin. That is what I used, it came out very thick but kind of has a little bit of tapioca look to it. Not sure if I should throw this away or use it for something else.


I would call the manufacturer and ask them if it is body safe. I am guessing it is not rated as body safe and would not use it. It is made for thickening paint. I would contact Ashland who appears to be the manufacturer of the product. http://www.ashland.com/contact


----------



## soaplady25 (Jun 6, 2015)

cmzaha said:


> I would call the manufacturer and ask them if it is body safe. I am guessing it is not rated as body safe and would not use it. It is made for thickening paint. I would contact Ashland who appears to be the manufacturer of the product. http://www.ashland.com/contact



I actually contacted the person I purchased it from and they don't even realize there are different grades. Sad that people are selling stuff and don't even know what they are for.


----------

